# E.N. Guilds - Adventurers Guild



## Morrus (Aug 31, 2005)

[imagel]http://www.rpgnow.com/products/product_5376.jpg[/imagel]New from EN Publishing is the latest in the _EN Guilds_ series - *Adventurers Guild*. _Adventurers Guild_ is available now from RPGNow and DTRPG  for $4.95 -- "E.N. Publishing brings you volume 4 in the E.N.Guilds line, this time delving into the Adventurers' Guild. Its members know that knowledge equals survival, and a little information beforehand can make the difference in the end. The E.N. Guilds line brings you a focused sourcebook of a single guild per edition, full of insider knowledge and the rules to make it happen. These fully-bookmarked pdf's delve into the secrets of fantasy guilds, revealing their secrets, knowledge, and practices."

This ebook includes:

• A detailed overview of the Adventurers' Guild and the difference it can make in your party's survival.
• 7 charts of services provided by the guild.
• A glance at useful skills and three new feats.
• A new prestige class called the information weaver, unique in its ability to seek out new information and contacts.
• Three new spells and four new magic items.
• Four pages of equipment tables for acquiring discount items of lesser quality.


----------

